# Regenwasserauffangbecken zum Teich umbauen



## annikatri (18. Apr. 2010)

Hallo!

Mein Name ist Annika und ich habe mich hier regestriert um ein paar Tipps von Euch zu bekommen wie ich unseren zukünftigen Teich erstellen kann.

Wir haben bei uns im Garten ein 3 x 3 m großes aus Backsteinen gemauertes Regenauffangbecken. Der Boden ist betoniert.
Wir möchten nun dauerhaft Wasser in dem Becken haben, quasi als Teich nutzen. Das Becken hat ein Ablauf und einen Überlauf. 
Wir haben nun versucht Wasser einzufüllen und mussten leider feststellen, dass das Wasser an dem Ablauf leider durch das Mauerwerk versickert, bzw, langsam abläuft.
Wir möchten allerdings keine Folie in das Becken legen, da wir das gemauerte eigentlich sehr schön finden. gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das Becken irgendwie mit einem speziellen Mörtel, oder sonstiges, abzudichten? ich vermute auch, das das Wasser durch den Boden versickert.

Ich werde heute mal ein Foto machen und dieses einstellen, beschreiben ist irgendwie schwierig.

Aber trotzdem schon einmal Danke.

Viele Grüße

Annika


----------



## Philipp1 (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Regenwasserauffangbecken zum Teich umbauen*

Hi Annika,
am einfachsten wäre es wenn Du es mal mit sog. flüssiger Teichfolie probierst. Diese gibt es in verschiedenen Farben, sie lässt sich ganz einfach aufpinseln. Schau mal bei einem Fischhändler oder Baumarkt etc. vorbei, dort müsste sie zu erwerben sein. 
mfg, Phil


----------



## ebo (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Regenwasserauffangbecken zum Teich umbauen*

Hallo.

Als was soll das dann genutzt werden?  Regenauffangbecken heisst gesamtes Regenwasser was auf das Grundstück fällt?

Also kpl. Dach, gepflasterte Einfahrten etc?

lg
ebo


----------



## annikatri (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Regenwasserauffangbecken zum Teich umbauen*

Hallo Ebo,

tja genau beantworten kann ich die Frage auch nicht. Wir wohnen in einer Hofanlage und eigentlich ist das prinzip gut gedacht. das ganze Regenwasser von der gesamten Hofanlage wird quasi unterirdisch via Rohrsystem in unser gemauertes Becken eingespeist. Von der Idee her nicht schlecht, nur hat es in Deutschland noch nie so geregnet, dass das Becken mal annähernd voll ist. 
Und deswegen haben wir uns entschlossen, das Becken halt als eine art Teich umzufunktionieren, mit dauerhaft Wasser.

Und, danke Philipp1 für Deinen Tip. werde ich direkt mal im Internet nachschauen.

Schönen Abend,

Annika


----------



## Digicat (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Regenwasserauffangbecken zum Teich umbauen*

Servus Annika

Herzlich Willkommen

Wie tief ist denn das Auffangbecken .... 
Hat es Abstufungen ..... 

Was wollt Ihr mit dem Becken anstellen .... 
Pflanzenbecken ..... 
Fischteich ... 

Ein/mehrere Foto`s wären sehr hilfreich ...

Zur Abdichtung gäbe es auch Dichtschlämme dazu noch ein Link aus unserem Partnerforum und noch ein Link


----------



## ebo (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Regenwasserauffangbecken zum Teich umbauen*

Hallo.

Einen schönen Pflanzenteich kann man sicher realisieren.
Aber Fische würde ich da mal keine einsetzen. Alleine schon das Dach spült da ziemlich viel Dreck rein. Wenn dann auch noch Pflasterflächen da einlaufen wo möglicherweise Autos fahren dann werden da auch Ölrückstände mit eingespült. Wenn auch in geringem Maße aber den Fischen ist das sicher nicht zuträglich.

lg
ebo


----------



## annikatri (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Regenwasserauffangbecken zum Teich umbauen*

Guten morgen Helmut,

das Becken hat eine Tiefe von ca 80cm. Gesamttiefe ca.1m, aber auf ca. 90cm ist der Überlauf montiert, sodass eine Wassertiefe von 80cm möglich ist.
Also wir möchten eigentlich nur einen Teich, nichts besonderes, jedenfalls sind keine Fische geplant, ich weiß auch nicht ob das bei einer Tiefe von 80 cm überhaupt möglich ist. Vielleicht ein paar Pflanzen, und das man evtl. im Sommer einfach ein bisschen  am Rand sitzen kann und seine Füße reinhalten kann.

Ich habe versucht ein Bild hochzuladen, was mir aber nicht gelingt. Das Bildprogramm welches von dieser HP empfohlen wird, funktioniert bei mir nicht. Ich muss heute abend mal schauen ob ich das irgendwie hinbekomme, dann könnt Ihr euch auch ein Bild von unserem Regenaufffangbecken machen....

Einen schönen Tag,

Annika


----------



## annikatri (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Regenwasserauffangbecken zum Teich umbauen*

Guten morgen Ebo,

sehe ich auch so, wir würden uns ja auch mit einem netten Teich nur mit Pflanzen freuen, hauptsache das Wasser bleibt im Becken, wenn wir das geschafft haben,  sind wir schon froh 

Bis dann, 

Annika

wie gesagt, Bilder folgen, wenn ich es technisch geregelt bekomme...


----------



## teichlaich (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Regenwasserauffangbecken zum Teich umbauen*

Wenn ihr den Vorschlag mit der flüssigen teichfolie nicht akzeptieren möchtet, Farbgründe, Kostengründe /etc. , dann ist vielleicht das nachträgliche Mörteln sinnvoll? Bin gespannt auf die Fotos , so dass man sich ein Bild machen kann über die Baulage


----------



## Kolja (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Regenwasserauffangbecken zum Teich umbauen*

Hallo Annika,

herzlich Willkommen.

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum du keine Folie einlegen möchtest. Wenn du vermörtelst oder sonstwie beschichtest ist der Backstein doch auch nicht mehr zu sehen.

Die Folie könnte man ja mit einer Schiene in Höhe es möglichen Wasserspiegels befestigen, dann seht Ihr den restlichen Stein immer noch.


----------



## annikatri (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Regenwasserauffangbecken zum Teich umbauen*

Hallo Andrea,

da hast Du recht. Ich denke das das Becken nur im unteren Bereich undicht ist, d.h. wir haben die Stelle eigentlich schon entdeckt, und zwar am Ablauf. 
Wir werden jetzt erst einmal probieren nur diesen bereich abzudichten, und dann testen ob es dicht ist.
Dein Tip mit der Folie finde ich auch gut, ich bin für jeden Rat dankbar....
Wäre auch eine Überlegung. Eigentlich möchte ich so wenig wie möglich den gemauerten Bereich überstreichen bzw. mit Folie überdecken, da ich das optisch eigentlich sehr schön finde..

Ausserdem habe ich das Problem mit den Zuläufen für das Regenwasser, da muss ja schliesslich die Folie ausgespart werden und irgendwie verklebt werden, damit das Wasser nicht zwischen Becken und Folie läuft... Hmm 

Wir haben ja auch noch nie einen Teich gebaut oder etwas ähnliches gemacht, deswegen habe ich mich ja auch hier angemeldet um genügend Tipps und Meinungen zu bekommen..

Vielen Dank schon einmal für die Vorschläge...

Viele Grüße

Annika


----------



## teichlaich (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Regenwasserauffangbecken zum Teich umbauen*

Denke das gibt nur Probleme und müsste dann auch wieder geklebt werden.
Wegen der Vermörtelung : Ich spreche von den Sichtfugen. 
Stelle mir das Auffangbecken komplett gemauert vor, Richtig?
Dann könnte man mit einem Mörtel Leckagen abdichten . Wäre also nicht viel Aufwand. 
Die Steine wären dann mühelos noch zu sehen.
Stufen zum Bepflanzen könntet ihr durch Steine im Becken herstellen.
So wäre es möglich die Vegationsebenen hinzubekommen.
Bei 3x3 m ist dort einiges an Fläche vorhanden.
Am besten ihr schaut euch mal in der Bildergalerie hier vom Forum ein Wenig um! 
Dann seht ihr was alles möglich ist. Viele verschiedene Teicharten sind dort hinterlegt


----------



## annikatri (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Regenwasserauffangbecken zum Teich umbauen*

Danke, werde ich machen...

Ich denke wenn ich heute abend das Bild von unserem Becken hochgeladen bekomme, dann kannst Du Dir ein Bild machen 

Genau, das Becken ist komplett gemauert..


----------



## annikatri (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Regenwasserauffangbecken zum Teich umbauen*

Hallo zusammen,

gerade im Testforum hat es geklappt mit dem Bild, ich hoffe jetzt auch:


----------



## Digicat (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Regenwasserauffangbecken zum Teich umbauen*

Servus

Das Becken schaut sehr gut aus, nur ... Hmm .... schaut aber net sehr dicht aus 

Ziehen die Ziegel net Wasser und geben die Feuchtigkeit dann nach außen weiter ... Stichwort Kapillar-Wirkung 

Ich denke da hilft nur eine Beschichtung .... mit was auch immer 

Abgesehen vom Wasserverlust, wie willst du das Becken gestalten 

Wenn du eine Sumpfzone errichten willst, verdeckst du das Mauerwerk. Bei einer Seichtzone ebenfalls. Gerademal die Tiefzone würde das Mauerwerk sichtbar lassen.

Nur so angemerkt .....


----------



## annikatri (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Regenwasserauffangbecken zum Teich umbauen*

Guten morgen Helmut,

hm, Backsteine Kapillarwirkung???, meinst Du das der Wasserverlust enorn ist, oder sich in einem überschaubaren Rahmen hält? 
Wir möchten ja wie schon erwähnt, keinen Zierteich draus machen, hauptsache ein bisschen Wasser, vielleicht ein paar anspruchslose Wasserpflanzen... das das Becken keine ideale Grundlage für ein Teich ist, war uns schon klar, oder sollen wir es lassen und eine Holzterasse drüber bauen?? 
Das Mauerwerk siehst Du schon im oberen Bereich, da auf der hinteren Seite, die ich nicht fotografiert habe, der Überlauf sitzt, sodass das Wasser ja nicht bis zur Oberkante steht.

Über die Gesatltung habe ich mir noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht, wenn ich ehrlich bin... 

Viele Grüße

Annika


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Regenwasserauffangbecken zum Teich umbauen*

Guten morgen Annika

Ich weiß leider net wie die Ziegel gebrannt wurden, aber .......



> *Luftgetrocknete Ziegel* (Adoben) werden nicht gebrannt, sondern über eine längere Zeit an der Luft getrocknet. Die Konsequenz ist, dass sie sich bei Aufnahme von Wasser wieder aufweichen können und in niederschlagsarmen, trockenen Regionen verwendet werden. Diese Ziegelsteine werden auch als Lehmziegel bezeichnet.
> Belastbarkeit dieser Ziegel: 150 kg/cm²
> *Gebrannte Ziegel* werden im Brennofen gebacken (siehe Brennen von Tonmineralen). Sie sind zwar im Gegensatz zum luftgetrockneten Ziegel dauerhaft verfestigt, aber dennoch nicht sonderlich witterungsbeständig, da sie eine hohe Porosität und Wasseraufnahmefähigkeit aufweisen. Sie werden beim Bau im Innenbereich verwendet (Hintermauerziegel) oder am fertigen Bauwerk üblicherweise mit Putz abgedeckt. Die Luftdurchlässigkeit dieser Ziegel ist beträchtlich, so gelingt es bereits durch Atemluft, mit Hilfe von zwei Trichtern mit 20 Zentimetern oberer Öffnungsweite durch einen Ziegel hindurch eine Kerze auszublasen.
> Belastbarkeit dieser Ziegel: 250 kg/cm²
> ...


Quelle (Härtungsmethode)

Auch die Fugen ziehen Wasser ....

Will dich aber jetzt nicht verunsichern 

Ein Beck nur mit Wasser gefüllt wird Dir/Euch nicht lange Freude bereiten ... es wird zu einer Brühe .... entgegensteuern kannst nur über Pflanzen .... darum mein obiger Vorschlag.

Ich finde das Becken könnte so bepflanzt sehr dekorativ und schön sein.

Hier ein beratendes Gespräch .... handelt sich zwar um eine "Teichschale", ist aber durch aus mit deiner Situation vergleichbar .


----------



## annikatri (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Regenwasserauffangbecken zum Teich umbauen*

Hallo  Helmut, 

vielen Dank für Deine Erklärungen.. Tja, um welche Ziegel es sich handelt weiß ich auch nicht genau, würde aber irgendwie auf die letzteren tippen.. 
Natürlich möchten wir keine Brühe haben, und haben auch auf jeden Fall mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine Filteranlage einzusetzen. Aber wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, kann man das auch mit der richtigen Pflanzenwahl  umgehen.

Ich denke ich werde in der nächsten Zeit noch die ein oder andere Frage an Dich haben bezüglich der Pflanzen und Gestaltung, werde aber jetzt erstmal das Projekt Becken dicht bekommen in Angriff nehmen... Drück mir mal die Daumen das das klappt, weil ehrlich gesagt flüssige Teichfolie, von der Farbauswahl mir so gar nicht gefällt und Teichfolie auch nicht mein Favorit ist..

Viele Grüße

Annika


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Regenwasserauffangbecken zum Teich umbauen*

Ich drücke Dir alle Daumen die ich habe 

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe ..... wenn du eine Teichlandschaft modelierst, wirst du von der Abdichtung sowieso nix mehr sehen .....

Schöner Bruchstein sollte dann die Optik aufbessern ... 

Den oberen Rand, bis zum Überlauf würde ich in Ziegeloptik belassen 

Vergiß einen Filter ... Pflanzen können es, wenn genug davon im Becken sind, besser, sofern kein Besatz vorhanden ist.


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Regenwasserauffangbecken zum Teich umbauen*



annikatri schrieb:


> Drück mir mal die Daumen das das klappt, weil ehrlich gesagt flüssige Teichfolie, von der Farbauswahl mir so gar nicht gefällt und Teichfolie auch nicht mein Favorit ist..



Hallo Annika,

um die Farbe solltest Du Dir keinen Kopf machen. Das wird im Laufe der Zeit eh alles grün, weil sich an den Wänden kleine Algen wie ein kleiner Teppich festsetzen. Und das ist gut so, weil es Pflanzen sind.


----------

